# General > Technical Support >  viris on my computer i think

## chrismac

my computer seems to have a virus, it wont let me check the free avg, i keep getting pop ups with antivri solution pro, what ever this is. i never downloaded it, pop ups with anti virus software alert also keep coming up with     infiltration alert telling me my computer is being attacked by an internet virus  and it could be stealing my passwords,a trojan dropper or similiar,
details, attack from 193.14.201.57 , port 50970, attack port 28444, threat bankerfox.a

then it asks me do i want to block this attack, which i have not done yet, 

there is a green shield with a tick in it now at the bottom which the pop ups keep coming out of 

is there something which i can download to scan and remove my malware scan will not operate. any help will be much appreicated thanks Chris

----------


## The Angel Of Death

Its not a virus its malware its infected your pc and prob asking you to go to a website to pay to get it fixed 

If you download malwarebytes and reboot the pc into safe mode run that and it should sort it 

Also once fixed install super anti spyware and run it once a week or so will stop this happening again etc

----------


## DeHaviLand

you need to download and run malwarebytes . Be warned tho that the virus you have may not let you access the malwarebytes site. if you can download it yourself, make sure you change the name of the .exe file to something like mb.exe, I think its currently called mbam.exe. If you cant get to the malwarebytes site from your infected computer, download it from a friends and save it to disk. Remember though that you have to rename the exe file even if you save it to disk.
The pop up is the virus, they try to get you to pay for removing the virus they gave you.
There are a few more things you need to download and run, but for now Malwarebytes is the most important.

----------


## dx100uk

use control panel/programs
uninstall avg
download and install
microsoft security essentials

if that dont work

download combofix
and run it.
install avast free

when you've got it fixed

download and intall/run
glary utils

change you internet explorer settings to not how browsing cache

tools/internet options/advanced/
tick the box for 'empty temporary internet files' 

dx

----------


## chrismac

thanks for all the above, shortly i will let you know how i get on.
thanks Chris

----------


## chrismac

struggling to get the computer to do anything will download but not run programs, i will keep on trying

----------


## porshiepoo

Having the same problem with my daughters computer.
Don't know how it got on though as she has MSE and Malware already installed.
I've just booted back up in to safe mode, unchecked the proxy server thingy in IE tools (couldn't access internet otherwise) and I'm now running a full MSE scan and Malware scan to see if that works.

----------


## dx100uk

download and run combofix in safe mode if you ge no joy

it also help to turn off system restore before the cleaning process


if anybody wishes i can connect rmotely and sort things for you, or, i MIGHT be able to pop around and sort it.
i'm up in WICK till thursday eve.

pm me if i can help on either idea to you two suffering it.

dx

----------


## carzanne

im getting the same problem on my laptop but it wont let me on the internet, but i coming up with the exact same things, so i would be extremely grateful if you posted how you get on with the advise  :Frown:  lost with out my computer. ::

----------


## linedancer1

Had a prob with access to emails last week, some sneaky beggar putting virus's in my mailbox thankfully didnt open it but it still wouldn't let me do anything else.  JEKTEK came to the rescue and apparently he has been inundated with requests to fix the same problem.  Be Careful Out There!!!!!

----------


## dx100uk

reset proxy server:

tools/internet options/connections/lan \settings
untick all boxes bar automatically detect  settings

download combofix

3rd one down here:

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?vc...8&fr=yfp-t-702

run that

dx

----------


## chrismac

thanks for the replys got there in the end, I had to turn off the avg which took a while to find out how to do that, for the combofix to work, but now all is well hopefully. now its time to get a good anti virus installed. 
Chris

----------


## dx100uk

ok one sorted one to go'

i'd put mse on or avast free

dx

----------


## porshiepoo

> im getting the same problem on my laptop but it wont let me on the internet, but i coming up with the exact same things, so i would be extremely grateful if you posted how you get on with the advise  lost with out my computer.


I restarted the puter and pressed F8 continuously. Then scrolled down to Start in safe mode with networking, pressed enter.
Then I Went online and changed proxy sever settings as per dx100x suggests above.
Then I did a full system scan with MSE and a full scan with Malwarebytes (both free).
If you have trouble downloading or running the malwarebytes like I did ages ago, I used a clean computer to download it to my MP3 player then uploaded it to the problem computer and ran it from that.
Voila!

My duaghters laptop managed to play up again after so we restored it back to a few weeks ago and so far no virus has shown again.

Personally I think MSE and Malwarebytes are doing a fab job of keeping this puter clean.

----------


## dx100uk

if you:

tools/internet options/advanced/
tick the box for 'empty temporary internet files' 


that should stop it coming back from the temp files.

then run glary utils

dx

----------

